# The best food



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Chyanne is 14 weeks, she is on purina puppy chow when I got her, and I just dont think shes happy with that, I have read so much bad stuff about it, I am ready to switch, but wow! what to switch her to? I just called the vet, they said Science diet, got online and read some bad reviews. I know RAW is the best, I am still trying to figure out all of that, but in the mean time any one can tell me the best dry dog food to feed her? Thanks so much.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I feed my puppy Innova Puppy and I believe it to be one of the best if not the best.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

There are lots of good ones out there.

I'd stay away from Science Diet.

My mother in law is a vet, and she says that may vets offices are 'sponsored' by companies...very commonly Science Diet. They put up info in their offices and stuff and vets recommend it...even if it isn't the best available.

I stay away from bi-products and corn. Look for something that has meat as the #1 ingredient (first on the list) as well...whether it's lamb, chicken, etc.

I know it isn't the absolute BEST out there, but my dogs have always done great on Kirkland Lamb and Rice from Costco. It's very cost efficient at 25 bucks for a 40 lb bag, and there are no bi-products in it.

-----------------------------

Sorry...I just noticed you're looking for a puppy food. That Kirkland food is for adult dogs.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Thanks! For the Innova, do I get the large breed puppy? Sorry guys, i am just trying to get her the best


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppy Chow = Garbage

Science Diet = Garbage that vets sell because they're sponsored by hills

I feed Innova Adult and it's great. I'm not too sure if a puppy formula is even needed. Calcium levels are perfect for GSD pups with Innova adult. I love the way it smells when Lucys eating it too...lol.

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf%5Fid=2011240&dept_id=1

If you want to go with the absolute best out there in terms of ingredients, go with Orijen, but ONLY their large breed puppy formula. Calcium levels in the adult formulas are too high for a growing pup. 

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product_detail.asp?pf%5Fid=201107504&dept_id=1


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been feeding Stark (11 weeks old now) Innova LBP and I find it gives him 'wet' looking stool.

I do feed partically raw as well and plan on switching over completely after my move this week, but I really am not a huge fan of the brand for that reason. It seems like alot of people feeding thier puppies this food have the same problem.

I think if I wasn't planning on switching to RAW I would be switching to Origien.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117I have been feeding Stark (11 weeks old now) Innova LBP and I find it gives him 'wet' looking stool.
> 
> I do feed partically raw as well and plan on switching over completely after my move this week, but I really am not a huge fan of the brand for that reason. It seems like alot of people feeding thier puppies this food have the same problem.
> 
> I think if I wasn't planning on switching to RAW I would be switching to Origien.


I feed Innova's adult formula and i actually have the opposite problem. I find that Lucys poops are too firm so I give her canned pumpkin to soften them up. Obviously, each dog is different. Just giving my experience with Innova.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't feed the puppy for large breed, just regular puppy. However I don't keep them on puppy past 6 months. In fact, he is probably on his last puppy bag, after that, he will be eating adult kibble.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

had i known everything i know now, i would have started my pup on raw when i got her, then my next choice would have been Orijen LBP, which i finally got around to feeding by the time kimba was 7 or 8 months old. i switched her from innova LBP, but for her the grains were a problem and i could never get solid stools with it.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Here's a short list I made http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1122276

I also posted a link to a website that should help weed out the good foods from the bad ones.

I hope it helps


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Tytan eats Innova Puppy and Innova large Breed Puppy. Mix half and half. No particular reason, originally bought him the regular puppy and then picked up a bag of the large breed. At 6 months he will go to adult. His fur is beautiful, and his stools have always been perfect. Do also feed some raw. 

Agree that Orijen is probably the best but has to be shipped where I live. (I've fed it in the past) What I can say is that Innova wins over for taste with my dogs and the Orijen they wouldn't touch after a short while unless I added things to it.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

There isn't a "best" dog food because what works for one may not work for another. The only thing one can recommend is try a premium dog food within your price range with local accessability. Give it a month to see your dog's reaction is to it. You may get lucky and have no reactions at all.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Looks like the Orijen will have to be shipped to me, but I have to give her the best, she counting on me for it right? I want to thank everyone, Very Helpful!! It really gets me angry, when I depend on my vet to help me give the best for my pup, and their best was Science diet, this is why I always come here to read, read and read. Thanks a million everyone!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I just looked on Petsmarts website, this store would be closer to me, and that is 1 hour away, but we just started going there for the puppy class, Whey they dont sell orijen???? LOL, is there any food on their site that someone here would recommend?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Petsmart has Blue Buffalo. That's a decent brand. Never fed it before, but it looks good.

You're not going to find Orijen at any of the big chain stores (petsmart, petco, etc.) Is ordering online not an option? I always order all my food from petfooddirect.com. They always have 22% coupons so its always pretty cheap.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Do you have any Pet Resorts around? Weird, I know, but the one here has every kind of premium kibble on the market. They also placed the order for me and notified me when it came in. 
Sometimes, "holistic" type shops have them as well. 
Also, if you have a Tractor Supply near by, they sometimes carry Taste of the Wild.
As far as Petsmart goes... well here is a link that will help you decide what is best for your dog.
It will help you look for good and bad ingredients. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

yes, ordering online is an option. I was just wondering if I could get it closer,in case I would forget to order and she ran out... funny how I forget things often now she I got her, its like having a toddler!! LOL- How should I start feeding her, little bit at a time, still mixed for her nasty food? thanks for the tip of that website, I will go order some now.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34It really gets me angry, when I depend on my vet to help me give the best for my pup, and their best was Science diet, this is why I always come here to read, read and read. Thanks a million everyone!


Don't feel bad. You weren't the first and you're definitely not the last for this to happen to.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34 It really gets me angry, when I depend on my vet to help me give the best for my pup, and their best was Science diet, this is why I always come here to read, read and read.


I know how you feel!







My vet recommended Purina Puppy Chow!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I feed Orijen and Horizon Legacy, IMO two of the best dry foods you can buy. 

Some other good foods are 

Wellness (easy to find in pet stores)
Innova
Taste of the Wild (Good ingredients, don't like/trust the who makes it)
Canidae (Good ingredients, don't like/trust the who makes it)
Pinnacle
Nature's Variety


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you have a petco near you? They sell wellness which is a really good brand. 

A slow transition to a new food is always the best way to go. Start off with small amounts of the new food and give a little more every day. Make the transition last about two weeks until you're completely feeding the new food.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

i do have a petco, about the same distance as petsmart, but all of you have made up my mind, I am going to order the Orijen right now, thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Orijen is a great choice, but just so you know, Wellness is very good too. If it weren't for Orijen or Innova, I'd definitely pick Wellness. Good luck with the Orijen though. Oh and make sure to get the large breed puppy, not the adult formula. 

Oh and before you put in a order at petfooddirect.com, make sure to couple "petfooddirect.com coupon". They always have 20%-22% off coupons available.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogOrijen is a great choice, but just so you know, Wellness is very good too. If it weren't for Orijen or Innova, I'd definitely pick Wellness. Good luck with the Orijen though. Oh and make sure to get the large breed puppy, not the adult formula.
> 
> Oh and before you put in a order at petfooddirect.com, make sure to couple "petfooddirect.com coupon". They always have 20%-22% off coupons available.


Actually, the only difference in the LBP, and the Adult Orijen is a .1% lower phosphorous level in the LBP....I'd go with which ever is more affordable considering both are well within safe levels. 

Compare price after shipping of petfooddirect with http://www.k9cuisine.com K9cuisine is a family business, and their prices include shipping (for orders over 50 dollars) 

To ship way out where I live petfooddirect (with a coupon) is only a dollar or two cheaper...so I prefer to go with K9Cuisine and their excellent customer service. They have paid for shipping bags of food bag to them because my picky dog stopped eating it, and shipping me another of my choice for free.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

OK!!! I ordered it, I got it from hearty pet.com, it was cheaper to be shipped to me and also had a coupon, now I just cant wait to get it, I want to start now! I want to thank everyone again. I am sure Chyanne will thank all of you also. Lucy dog, thank you very much, and yes, I got the Large puppy breed!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

My total order for a 15.4 pound bag was 47.95. I will do more research at home tonight to see if I got a good price with shipping and all- at work right now, thank god im the supervisor LOL. I just want to get started right away. I owe it to Chyanne!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chantell34My total order for a 15.4 pound bag was 47.95. I will do more research at home tonight to see if I got a good price with shipping and all- at work right now, thank god im the supervisor LOL. I just want to get started right away. I owe it to Chyanne!


Just remember to gradually mix in the new food with the old food. This food is very protein rich. You will also need to feed way less. My dog eats 3-4 cups a day at most...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats... you've just gone from feeding Mcdonalds every night to porterhouse steak. Happy to help.


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogCongrats... you've just gone from feeding Mcdonalds every night to porterhouse steak. Happy to help.


My vet doesn't know the Orijen brand....says I should feed Iams









I switched Newton to Orijen from Iams when I got him - after a week of mixing the two, he would pick out the Orijen kibble to eat and leave the Iams. I gave up the mixing and just switched him at that point.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol when I was feeding Wellness the vet didn't even know what that was and cautioned me against cheap grocery store brands hahaha. 

Most vets have very little nutrition training, and I think most have no interest in it either...they like things the way they are.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

The best food is the one that your puppy/dog does the best on. Don't get hung up on brand names....imho.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SimplySleepieThe best food is the one that your puppy/dog does the best on. Don't get hung up on brand names....imho.


That seems kinda short sided to me. Of course you need to go with a food your dog does well on...but going with one with questionable ingredients because he seems to do well on it in the short term could lead to serious issues later on such as toxin build up or developing allergies. 

Or not being caught up on brand names and going with what ever works could lead to other issues such as poor quality control of cut rate over seas manufacturing...how many dogs died in that big food recall? 

I think brand names are very important, I get caught up on brands I trust.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Axxel
> That seems kinda short sided to me. Of course you need to go with a food your dog does well on...but going with one with questionable ingredients because he seems to do well on it in the short term could lead to serious issues later on such as toxin build up or developing allergies.


My dog had chronic digestive issues on the "high-end brand name foods." Yes, the ingredients are good quality, but I don't think the benefit of high-end ingredients off set what it was doing to his system.

He does well on Iams Low Residue. No, the ingredients aren't the best but he has perfect stools, no more gas or stomach noises. Long and short term, the "lesser" quality food is better for him. That's all I meant.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

And as I said of course the dog needs to do well on what ever food you chose, but you said to not focus on brands. I would try to find the best brand that the dog does well on, and from a company I trust. I would think you could still find something better than Iams that your dog would do well on.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AxxelAnd as I said of course the dog needs to do well on what ever food you chose, but you said to not focus on brands. I would try to find the best brand that the dog does well on, and from a company I trust. I would think you could still find something better than Iams that your dog would do well on.


And of course you know best and have every right to judge me for what I feed my dog. You must be pyschic to know what I've tried feeding him and what I haven't to know that I could have found a better food to feed him!







Don't worry, I'll keep my opinions to myself from now on.


----------

